# Rocky Patel speaks on Tax Legislation



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Si... thanks for posting this. :ss


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Silound said:


> Interesting.


I agree I saw this through a link that was on Famous.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the link on Famous as well. I like Rocky Patel, but it seemed like his video could have used a bit more preparation and direction. He seemed to be rambling at times. It was a cool video anyway.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Important message. . . mobilize any cigar afficionado you know to write their congressmen! 

:sb


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I would just like to know how any congressman can actually lobby for this tax with a straight face. I mean even if you know nothing about how taxation works you have to know that a 20,000% increase in anything at all is excessive. It really boggles the mind how this can even come up.


----------

